# Brad Lee 2020 Soil Test



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

I received my soil test results today. It's my first one. I'm low on P and 0-46-0 is not sold in Maryland. Should I apply double the bag rate of starter fert? Also, when should I apply my lime?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF

The pH is low. You should use calcitic lime to avoid getting more magnesium. Follow the bag directions and you can start now.

You are low on phosphorus. You won't find TSP in home Depot or places like that. A local coop or farm store should have it. If not another option is using a "starter" fertilizer. Maryland has some laws around phosphorus, please check to get familiar with it.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide in my signature for more details.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://cdn.extension.udel.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/02042319/Appendix-5.pdf
You'll need to take your soil test when you buy P


----------



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

g-man said:


> Welcome to TLF
> 
> The pH is low. You should use calcitic lime to avoid getting more magnesium. Follow the bag directions and you can start now.
> 
> ...


Thanks @g-man! I got Cal Turf Pro. The bag rate is 12 lbs/k sq. ft. Would this be a good start to correct my pH?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes it will be good. Follow the bag rate.


----------



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

You can use fertilizer with Phosphorus in MD if you are renovating or patching your lawn or have a soil test indicating a need for it.

Excerpt from the policy:
_Phosphorus may only be applied to lawns when indicated by soil test results or when the homeowner is establishing, patching or renovating a lawn._

https://extension.umd.edu/sites/extension.umd.edu/files/_images/programs/hgic/Publications/non_HGIC_FS/MDA15.01.13_FertilizerUseAct2011.pdf


----------

